# Sharlely Kerssenberg / Boris Freundin oben ohne 1x



## Bond (7 Juni 2009)




----------



## loewe (7 Juni 2009)

Danke super


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juni 2009)

na, das sind ja hübsche bilder


----------



## Ragonik (7 Juni 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## General (7 Juni 2009)

hat der liebe Boris aber ne Menge zu knetten



 Bond


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 Juni 2009)

nicht übel die gute


----------



## ZooYork (7 Juni 2009)

wow, nice!


----------



## Raist (8 Juni 2009)

Schöne Aussichten, Danke


----------



## juancarlos (8 Juni 2009)

Woran liegt es nur, daß BB immer solche schönen Frauen an seiner Seite hat. Vielleicht am guten Aussehen ?

Gruß
juan


----------



## Punisher (8 Juni 2009)

Ich hab nicht mal geahnt, was sie für ne Oberweite hat. 

:thx: für das Bild.


----------



## simbelius (8 Juni 2009)

Sie passt auf jeden Fall zu unserem Bobele!?!?


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juni 2009)

Bond schrieb:


>



Sharlely iss offenbar noch nich´ so oft Oben Oben gewesen...lol6 

Also, dieses Pic zeigt wirklich wunderbar, warum ich Bikini-Oberteile am Strand für mehr als flüssig halte...


----------



## bedman (10 Juni 2009)

schönes Bild, thx


----------



## Charma (10 Juni 2009)

super schöne frau


----------



## Charma (10 Juni 2009)

super


----------



## thokna (11 Juni 2009)

einfach nur WOW


----------



## Katzun (11 Juni 2009)

sehr geil, gibt es noch mehr bilder von ihr? ich finde sie ja richtig lecker


----------



## calliporsche (11 Juni 2009)

Danke!!!


----------



## magicolli (11 Juni 2009)

nice


----------



## astrosfan (12 Juni 2009)

Nicht schlecht - da hat Boris was zum Nuckeln 
Und endlich mal ein Name, den auch er aussprechen kann: Shalelylela Krasse Berge rofl1


----------



## peter71 (12 Juni 2009)

sehr hübsch; mehr davon


----------



## vincentgogh62 (12 Juni 2009)

Naja da bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als Boris alles Gute zu wünschen...*ggg*


----------



## blazefoley (12 Juni 2009)

Ist nicht echt !


----------



## Oberschwabe (12 Juni 2009)

danke für das nette Bild


----------



## afl (12 Juni 2009)

Nicht schlecht die dame


----------



## durden23 (12 Juni 2009)

hübsche(s) ding(er)


----------



## Nipplepitcher (13 Juni 2009)

Meine Güte hat die schwere Granaten


----------



## black85 (14 Juni 2009)

sehr hübsch.danke.


----------



## microair (14 Juni 2009)

oho oho nice


----------



## Bavaria1976 (14 Juni 2009)

Schöne große Hupen! Danke!


----------



## stokky (15 Juni 2009)

hammer


----------



## Lohanxy (15 Juni 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> hat der liebe Boris aber ne Menge zu knetten
> 
> 
> 
> Bond



:3dthumbup:


----------



## nezehat (15 Juni 2009)

danke!


----------



## nezehat (15 Juni 2009)

toll!


----------



## fab1 (15 Juni 2009)

gerade mal die richtige Größe!


----------



## eibersberger (15 Juni 2009)

sieht nach Silikon aus.


----------



## grindelsurfer (15 Juni 2009)

Wow,wäre toll wenn es noch mehr von ihr geben würde!Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## G3GTSp (15 Juni 2009)

tolle Ansicht von Sharlely,danke


----------



## chaebi (15 Juni 2009)

Wow! Wahnsinn...


----------



## papamia (16 Juni 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## daysleeper01 (17 Juni 2009)

WOW Dankeschön


----------



## schneiderchs (17 Juni 2009)

Na die sind ja mal nett...


----------



## micha03r (23 Juni 2009)

leider ein bischen klein,danke


----------



## bernie711 (24 Juni 2009)

Danke für das super Bild von Lilly


----------



## tiger2000 (1 Juli 2009)

:thumbup: Mercy vielmals für das tolle Bild.


----------



## dschenzi (6 Juli 2009)

besten dank...


----------



## grindelsurfer (6 Juli 2009)

lecker,lecker!Danke!


----------



## Rated R Fan (7 Juli 2009)

Echt toll. Danke.


----------



## Mumann70 (7 Juli 2009)

Bond schrieb:


>



super....


----------



## klicker1 (9 Juli 2009)

die beiden müssen aber schön gepfegt werden, da hat Boris aber zu tun..


----------



## footadmirer (10 Juli 2009)

tolle bilder, danke


----------



## Trajan (10 Juli 2009)

na da hat der Boris ja genug in der hand , danke


----------



## Rambo (11 Juli 2009)

Da kann man ja neidig werden auf Boris!


----------



## Kuhlmann (16 Dez. 2009)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Dez. 2009)

nett


----------



## CoyoteUltra (16 Dez. 2009)

dankeschön


----------



## CaptainKay81 (19 Dez. 2009)

Wow. Busen ist ok. Popo in Nylons auch. Beim Pokern sieht sie gar nicht so sexy aus!


----------



## heli (19 Dez. 2009)

super figur es wär schön wenn es mehr gebe


----------



## tucco (19 Dez. 2009)

nice


----------



## neman64 (19 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für das heiße Foto.


----------



## smith02 (21 Dez. 2009)

schade, dass es von ihr nicht mehr bilder gibt ....


----------



## iakiak (21 Dez. 2009)

Klasse


----------



## tombene243 (21 Dez. 2009)

Bond schrieb:


>



endlich super!


----------



## quentin23 (3 Juni 2010)

Wow, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fanta (4 Juni 2010)

schön danke


----------



## kuddel13 (5 Juni 2010)

sehr schön, kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## [email protected] (5 Juni 2010)

super


----------



## manfredbg (6 Juni 2010)

schöne Brüste


----------



## drpdfp (6 Juni 2010)

schöne argumente hat die frau ja 
bitte noch paar mehr davon

gruß


----------



## gizeh (8 Juni 2010)

Holla, wusste ja gar nicht daß so ein Bild existiert. Danke schön :thumbup:.


----------



## Nicci72 (10 Juni 2010)

Is` sie jetzt eigentlich wieder schwanger oder hat Boris in dem Interview nur angekündigt, dass er dran arbeitet???


----------



## rasperson (10 Juni 2010)

Danke, tolles foto


----------



## HorstBond (12 Juni 2010)

nice hoffe man sieht bald mehr


----------



## bearder (26 Aug. 2010)

Es gab da mal noch was, nur fast nicht auffindbar und dann war es auch nur ein minibildchen.


----------



## Marco05_ch (16 Aug. 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## dean huntet (16 Jan. 2014)

wunderschöne grosse augen


----------

